# Labels...so far



## photony (Apr 12, 2012)

I use Avery labels for laser printers. The images are from some of my photos, processed in Photoshop.
ChApple is a blend of Apple and Dark Cherry. 
I use the smaller version (2"x4") for splits.
(After seeing these in the forum I need to tell you that these are not actual size. The bigger label is only 3.33" x 4")


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2012)

Are we "Going to the Chapel" LOL. Great labels there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL Wade that was too funny! Labels look great!


----------



## Duster (Apr 12, 2012)

very nice I do like them Great Job


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 12, 2012)

Great looking labels...


----------



## pioneergirl (Apr 13, 2012)

They are Great!!! I really like the one with the barbed wire though for your splits; just a wonderful and different look; I really think it's fabulous. 

After looking at all these lovely labels, I might just have to bust out the $$ and put my color printer back into operation and even purchase photoshop or something....later...


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the background on the split label. Nice job.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice. Where did you get the artwork?


----------



## photony (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, friends.
The pond is from a photo I took in a friend's back yard, then with Photoshop filtered it to look more like a painting than a photo. For the smaller one, the barb wire is also from a photo I took. The background is one of Photoshop's standard "effects."
I plan to use the barb wire in some way on every label from now on. I think it's a good symbol of the country aspect of the title.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice. I need to redo mine. You all put mine to shame! I just need to take that blue pill that gives me the creativity in Photoshop to do that!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2012)

roblloyd said:


> Nice. I need to redo mine. You all put mine to shame! _I just need to take that blue pill_ that gives me the creativity in Photoshop to do that!


 WOW that sounds like some hard facts. Just remember if you're in there more then four hours call your doctor.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 14, 2012)

I was going to say only you Dan could turn some innocent Matrix like reference/comment into the trash! But I know there are others on here as well that would do the same!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice labels! Using your own photos is awesome!


----------



## photony (Apr 14, 2012)

I use the lesser expensive version, Photoshop Elements. I think it's less than $100.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 18, 2012)

*photoshop is nice but*

I use a program called The Gimphttp://www.gimp.org
it will do most things Photoshop will do and it only costs $0.00

Nice labels though


----------

